# HELP Sheep are sick



## Symphony (Aug 8, 2012)

Three of my Ewe's are down and not eating.  They have explosive runs and very lethargic.  I have separated them and called the Vet but he can't get to me until tomorrow.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 8, 2012)

Hope someone gets to you soon who has more experience that I do. 

If you are going to consult with a vet, get some fecal samples and put in fridgerator. 

then I would treat them right away with the strongest wormer you have,  and anitibiotics, maybe even an oral antibacterial medication like spectam scour Halt for pigs.  

You can also get products such as re-sorb or electrolytes to help keep them hydrated by drenching them.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 8, 2012)

what age are they???  If they are younger you may even consider coccidiosis as a problem.


----------



## Symphony (Aug 8, 2012)

They are older ewes and I did drench them after separating them with electrolytes.  They were recently wormed, but I'll get a fecal sample.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 8, 2012)

for the more experienced sheep people you may wish to explain what, how much and when you wormed them, or any feed changes.


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 8, 2012)

What are their temps? If they have a temp you can assume it's an infection but if they don't have temps you can assume it's internal parasites.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 8, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> What are their temps? If they have a temp you can assume it's an infection but if they don't have temps you can assume it's internal parasites.


good point.


----------



## Symphony (Aug 8, 2012)

I know from reading past posts that you must be fast with Sheep and Goats.  I did check for fever and they have temps in normal range.  I called the previous owner and he's been worming with Levasole.  He wormed them two months ago.  It was dry then and since it has rained a few times.

I bought Ivomec for the Sheep when I bought them along with everything on list posted on this site for a med kit.


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 8, 2012)

Are these ewes pregnant, lactating, or are they open? What have you been feeding them--pasture, hay, grain?

What I would do if I were you is I would pen these three sheep up away from the rest of the flock if you can so 1) you can treat/monitor them easier and 2) so the rest of the flock won't get anything if this turns out to not be internal parasites and something else instead. Next I would give them each 24 cc of Ivomec (good for a sheep that weighs 200 lbs, which is roughly the weight of a Suffolk ewe) and offer them hay and water. I would also give each of them Sheep Nutri-Drench to give them an energy boost.

ETA: Will they get up and walk around or do they lay down even if you nudge them to get up?


----------



## Symphony (Aug 8, 2012)

They are pregnant.  They will get up if I nudge them.  They are on hay and pasture along with minerals.


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 8, 2012)

When are they due? Because they may have pregnancy toxemia...though of course that doesn't explain the scours...


----------



## Symphony (Aug 8, 2012)

Who said anything about scours?

I gave them wormer and waiting till morning for the vet.

They are still a few months away from lambing.


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 8, 2012)

I really hope they get over this!!!!  You mentioned explosive runs...learned not that long ago that it means scours...had heard the term and not known what it meant.

Sounds like you are doing everything you can right now and hope that vet gets to you early in the morning!!!!  Sorry I'm no help...this would be a nightmare for me and I'm learning from all the posters giving you advice.

Wishing for a good outcome!!!!


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 8, 2012)

Symphony said:
			
		

> Who said anything about scours?


Explosive runs = diarrhea = scours

But since they are a couple months away from lambing, then it probably isn't pregnancy toxemia and it likely is just a worm issue. Are any of your other ewes showing signs of parasitism?


----------



## elevan (Aug 8, 2012)

Symphony said:
			
		

> I know from reading past posts that you must be fast with Sheep and Goats.  I did check for fever and they have temps in normal range.  I called the previous owner and he's been worming with Levasole.  He wormed them two months ago.  It was dry then and since it has rained a few times.
> 
> I bought Ivomec for the Sheep when I bought them along with everything on list posted on this site for a med kit.


2 months ago (for deworming) really means nothing in the scheme of things - you can go from no worms to TONS of them in a matter of 3-4 days.


Since they have diarrhea I would add electrolytes and probios (at 3 times the dosage rate listed) in addition to the dewormer.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 9, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Symphony said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


worms can reestablish themselves in just a couple weeks.  They for sure need worming and some TLC with electrolytes.


----------



## Symphony (Aug 9, 2012)

Ok, UPDATE, all my Sheep got a heavy dose of wormer.  Over night two more fell ill and now all five are also on antibiotics and getting electrolytes in water.  The Vet suspects with the recent rains that many herds will need reworming.  

Since I already wormed the first three early last night, they are already showing mild signs of improvement.  I will keep an eye on them for the next week and give them their medicine.

THANK YOU ALL


----------



## Symphony (Aug 10, 2012)

How long should it take to see a difference after worming.  Their activity and appetite is better but not what they were before.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 10, 2012)

I am glad you are getting it under control.


----------

